# 2013 NORTHWEST SHOWS/EVENTS



## kandyandchrome (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

when is 360?


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Finally,any other Shows in The NW


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

*? Shows*


----------



## kandyandchrome (Jun 12, 2012)

here is a show we are sponsoring again this year. all custom trucks & cars welcome.


----------



## GPKIDD85 (Mar 11, 2009)

Seward Park (Seattle) usually has a show in May around the 25th or so


----------



## linosimpala (Oct 18, 2008)

Seattle C.C. and Griots Garage will be holding two show and shines @ 3333 S. 38th St. Tacoma, Wa 98409 July 27th and August 24th 2013...


----------



## ChiefCaprice73 (Jul 8, 2010)

shows??


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

Fathers day car show and food dirve: Hillsboro Oregon June 16th
http://www.facebook.com/events/136095493234000/


----------



## GPKIDD85 (Mar 11, 2009)

linosimpala said:


> Seattle C.C. and Griots Garage will be holding two show and shines @ 3333 S. 38th St. Tacoma, Wa 98409 July 27th and August 24th 2013...


:thumbsup:


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

Any shows going down in Yakima on the 4th?


----------



## GPKIDD85 (Mar 11, 2009)

These are some dates I was informed about from a homie for shows in the Northwest for Twenty Thirteen 

2013 Northwest Show Dates
March 23rd - Sunnyside high school 9th annual show &shine 
March 31st - 3rd annual changing pointe eggnormous event hosted by lowcos yakima 

May 5th - Cinco de Mayo yakima car show (waiting for date to be confirmed) Yakima wa

May 18th - 1ST annual Perry tech custom car and motorcycle show. Hosted by Lowcos. Yakima wa 
May 19th - Bellingham western washington annual car show "ridn low in the 360" Bellingham wa
May 25th Lay’d out in the Northwest 21607 Mountain Hwy E Spanaway, WA 98948
May 27th SEWARD PARK, Seattle 206 
June 8th - Neon Light Show, Lowcos Yakima (not sure on location)
June 16th - Seattle Center Show, Seattle
July 20th - Legends Casino show hosted by Lowcos Yakima in Toppenish
August 10th - Lowrider Style CC Show n Shine/bbq Tacoma
August 10th - Showtime CC Prefunk Cruise night
August 11th- 5th Annual Northwest Premier Showtime Car show, Sandpoint Naval Base (details to follow)
August 17th – Lowmotion CC Car Show B&I Tacoma, Wa.
Sept. 14th – YV Techs Second Annual Custom Car show and neon show hosted by Lowcos, Yakima, Wa.
Sept. 21st- Annual Fullbright Park show and shine hosted by Lowcos Yakima


----------



## GPKIDD85 (Mar 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SUAVE TV (Mar 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hSIP2cPtPs&list=PLlr0rVqgEjTDxwqyg6lihtzcfuF25JZCD


I AM VIDEO PRODUCER ABE CORTEZ "SUAVE TV" Call at (253) 389 - 2234 I would like to talk biz and video tape your show.


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

*2013 Northwest Show Dates (Updated 3/5/13)*
March 23[SUP]rd[/SUP] - Sunnyside high school 9th annual show &shine 
March 31[SUP]st[/SUP] - 3rd annual changing pointe eggnormous event hosted by lowcos yakima 

May 5[SUP]th[/SUP] - Cinco de Mayo yakima car show (waiting for date to be confirmed) Yakima wa

May 18[SUP]th[/SUP] - 1ST annual Perry tech custom car and motorcycle show. Hosted by Lowcos. Yakima wa 
May 19[SUP]th[/SUP] - Bellingham western washington annual car show "ridn low in the 360" Bellingham wa
May 25[SUP]th[/SUP] Lay’d out in the Northwest 21607 Mountain Hwy E Spanaway, Wa. 98948
May 27[SUP]th[/SUP] Seward Park, Seattle
June 8[SUP]th[/SUP] - Neon Light Show, Lowcos Yakima 
June 16[SUP]th[/SUP] - Seattle Center Show, Seattle
June 29[SUP]th[/SUP] – Greenwood Car Show, Seattle
July 7[SUP]th[/SUP] – Return to Renton car show, Renton, Wa.
July 20[SUP]th[/SUP] - Legends Casino show hosted by Lowcos Yakima in Toppenish
July 27[SUP]th[/SUP]- Seattle CC Show and Shine, Griots garage Tacoma, Wa
August 10[SUP]th[/SUP] - Lowrider Style CC Show n Shine/bbq Tacoma
August 10[SUP]th[/SUP] - Showtime CC Prefunk Cruise night
August 11[SUP]th[/SUP]- 5[SUP]th[/SUP] Annual Northwest Premier Showtime Car show, Sandpoint Naval Base (details to follow)
August 17[SUP]th[/SUP] – Lowmotion CC Car Show B&I Tacoma, Wa.
August 24[SUP]th[/SUP] - Seattle CC Show and Shine, Griots garage Tacoma, Wa
Sept. 14[SUP]th[/SUP] – YV Techs Second Annual Custom Car show and neon show hosted by Lowcos, Yakima, Wa.
Sept. 21[SUP]st[/SUP]- Annual Fullbright Park show and shine hosted by Lowcos Yakima​


----------



## SUAVE TV (Mar 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hSIP...ihtzcfuF25JZCD




I AM VIDEO PRODUCER ABE CORTEZ "SUAVE TV" Call at (253) 389 - 2234 I would like to talk biz and video tape your show.​


----------



## GPKIDD85 (Mar 11, 2009)

2013 Northwest Show Dates (Updated 3/5/13)March 23rd - Sunnyside high school 9th annual show &shine March 31st - 3rd annual changing pointe eggnormous event hosted by lowcos yakima May 5th - Cinco de Mayo yakima car show (waiting for date to be confirmed) Yakima wa May 18th - 1ST annual Perry tech custom car and motorcycle show. Hosted by Lowcos. Yakima wa May 19th - Bellingham western washington annual car show "ridn low in the 360" Bellingham wa May 25th Lay’d out in the Northwest 21607 Mountain Hwy E Spanaway, Wa. 98948May 27th Seward Park, SeattleJune 8th - Neon Light Show, Lowcos Yakima June 16th - Seattle Center Show, June 29th – Greenwood Car Show, SeattleJuly 7th – Return to Renton car show, Renton, Wa.July 20th - Legends Casino show hosted by Lowcos Yakima in ToppenishJuly 27th- Seattle CC Show and Shine, Griots garage Tacoma, WaAugust 10th - Lowrider Style CC Show n Shine/bbq TacomaAugust 10th - Showtime CC Prefunk Cruise nightAugust 11th- 5th Annual Northwest Premier Showtime Car show, Sandpoint Naval Base (details to follow)August 17th – Lowmotion CC Car Show B&I Tacoma, Wa.August 24th - Seattle CC Show and Shine, Griots garage Tacoma, WaSept. 14th – YV Techs Second Annual Custom Car show and neon show hosted by Lowcos, Yakima, Wa.Sept. 21st- Annual Fullbright Park show and shine hosted by Lowcos YakimaExxtra Special Thankz 2 LadyShowtime 4 tha Updates! TTT


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## KUMPULA (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## GPKIDD85 (Mar 11, 2009)

TTT ~ THE NOTORIOUS NWEST~ THATS WHATS UP!


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

Let the carshow season begin  UNITY CRUISE is happening in canada this saturday if anyone wants to come up.


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

pics from Unity Cruise!!!!


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

kandyandchrome said:


> here is a show we are sponsoring again this year. all custom trucks & cars welcome.
> View attachment 611507


is there going to be a hop competition or pay out at this show?


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

*2013 Northwest Show Dates (Updated 3/5/13)*
March 23[SUP]rd[/SUP] - Sunnyside high school 9th annual show &shine 
March 31[SUP]st[/SUP] - 3rd annual changing pointe eggnormous event hosted by lowcos yakima 

May 5[SUP]th[/SUP] - Cinco de Mayo yakima car show (waiting for date to be confirmed) Yakima wa

May 18[SUP]th[/SUP] - 1ST annual Perry tech custom car and motorcycle show. Hosted by Lowcos. Yakima wa 
May 19[SUP]th[/SUP] - Bellingham western washington annual car show "ridn low in the 360" Bellingham wa
May 25[SUP]th[/SUP] Lay’d out in the Northwest 21607 Mountain Hwy E Spanaway, Wa. 98948
May 27[SUP]th[/SUP] Seward Park, Seattle
June 8[SUP]th[/SUP] - Neon Light Show, Lowcos Yakima 
June 16[SUP]th[/SUP] - Seattle Center Show, Seattle
June 29[SUP]th[/SUP] – Greenwood Car Show, Seattle
July 7[SUP]th[/SUP] – Return to Renton car show, Renton, Wa.
July 20[SUP]th[/SUP] - Legends Casino show hosted by Lowcos Yakima in Toppenish
July 27[SUP]th[/SUP]- Seattle CC Show and Shine, Griots garage Tacoma, Wa
August 10[SUP]th[/SUP] - Lowrider Style CC Show n Shine/bbq Tacoma
August 10[SUP]th[/SUP] - OG Unlimited-Showtime CC Prefunk Cruise night
August 11[SUP]th[/SUP]- 5[SUP]th[/SUP] Annual Northwest Premier Showtime Car show, ***SHOWWARE CENTER, KENT WA****
August 17[SUP]th[/SUP] – Lowmotion CC Car Show B&I Tacoma, Wa.
August 24[SUP]th[/SUP] - Seattle CC Show and Shine, Griots garage Tacoma, Wa
Sept. 14[SUP]th[/SUP] – YV Techs Second Annual Custom Car show and neon show hosted by Lowcos, Yakima, Wa.
Sept. 21[SUP]st[/SUP]- Annual Fullbright Park show and shine hosted by Lowcos Yakima​


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Same Show


----------



## Mr.Negrito (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## kandyandchrome (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## kandyandchrome (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## kandyandchrome (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## kandyandchrome (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

is there any shows in oregon


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

Made this from the switchman event.


----------



## Mr.Negrito (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

whats up with the oregon shows


----------



## kandyandchrome (Jun 12, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

thru these together




this is a lil bit of the lowrider style show, OG cruise and showtime show


----------



## kandyandchrome (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

ARE ALL THE SHOWS IN WASHINGTON?WHERES THE OREGON SHOWS


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

Over no more


----------

